# Droid X GPU (VPU)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys im sure this has been asked before but I m not finding anything on the issue. Is it possible to overclock the DROIDX GPU (VPU)?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably not, otherwise it'd be as common as overclocking the CPU.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

